# Monthly budget for a Family of 4 in Lisbon



## steveh74 (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi All,

My wife and I are considering moving to Lisbon for 1-2 years with our two kids (10 and 13) and are trying to figure out what we should factor in for a monthly budget amount while we are living there. 

On Numbeo they list a monthly budget for a family of 4 as $2109 (not including rent), but is this realistic? In particular, it seems like the cost of school can be very high if we are considering international schools.

Thanks in advance for the info!


----------

